# Coolant Question



## papermaker (Aug 23, 2013)

I have noticed in videos some people using coolant from a spray bottle when milling. Just curious as to what's in the bottle.  Is it a commercial product or do some make their own concoction.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi papermaker,
Many use WD-40 in a spray bottle if they are cutting aluminum, fairly economical by the gallon. You could use a number of water soluble coolants and mix it yourself. Look for one that suits your metal and has rust protection for your machine. Still take the time to wipe your machine down and oil it at the end of the day if you use water soluble.
Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 24, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I have noticed in videos some people using coolant from a spray bottle when milling. Just curious as to what's in the bottle.  Is it a commercial product or do some make their own concoction.



I haven't seen that video but I have used water based coolant in mister spray system.  Usually a milky looking liquid.

- - - Updated - - -



dave2176 said:


> Hi papermaker,
> Many use WD-40 in a spray bottle if they are cutting aluminum, fairly economical by the gallon. You could use a number of water soluble coolants and mix it yourself. Look for one that suits your metal and has rust protection for your machine. Still take the time to wipe your machine down and oil it at the end of the day if you use water soluble.
> Hope this helps,
> Dave



Good advise.


----------



## DMS (Aug 24, 2013)

This is the stuff I (and lots of others use)

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=947353&PMAKA=505-2076

You can get it from most vendors. It's a non-toxic concentrate that you cut with water at the rate of 1 cup concentrate to 1 gallon water. You can then use a squirt bottle (which I did for a while), or you can use it in a mister/fog-buster type contraption. I have a home built fogbuster clone that I use on aluminum (I usually don't bother with coolant on anything else). This uses a very small amount of coolant, and doesn't make a sopping mess.

One thing to keep in mind if you start using carbide tooling; intermittent cooling with carbide tooling is a big no-no. If you are using carbide, either use no coolant, or constant coolant. For HSS or cobalt, do as you like. Using a small amount of coolant on aluminum is very useful, especially 6061, as it is gummy and likes to form a big wad of pressure welded chips at the end of your cutter, that will eventually cause it to snap in two. Some folks just use a spritz of WD-40 from time to time, which works great, but the fumes get to me after a while. The mister is great, the only drawback is that it requires compressed air.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 24, 2013)

Most any cooling mixture will be ok in a squirt or spray bottle, but be careful using just anything in a compressed air mist system. Not only will some of them build up in the air and eventually coat everything in the vicinity of use, but some are not good to breathe....not at all. The coolants meant for that use are approved for breathing by OSHA, etc. Not that everything they say is completely trustworthy, but at least they are trying. I use a mist system on the mills, but I use coolant intended for mist systems. Others I have used, like those for flood cooling, have irritated my eyes and throat, in addition to getting everything around sticky and oily.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Tony. I hadn't thought about airborne concerns with a mister. Not to highjack, but what does everyone do to cut down scum buildup and coolant contamination? Are there any home-brew recipes (meaning cheap) for flood coolant?

Again sorry if I got off topic, but it seems relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Westazur (Aug 25, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Most any cooling mixture will be ok in a squirt or spray bottle, but be careful using just anything in a compressed air mist system. Not only will some of them build up in the air and eventually coat everything in the vicinity of use, but some are not good to breathe....not at all. The coolants meant for that use are approved for breathing by OSHA, etc. Not that everything they say is completely trustworthy, but at least they are trying. I use a mist system on the mills, but I use coolant intended for mist systems. Others I have used, like those for flood cooling, have irritated my eyes and throat, in addition to getting everything around sticky and oily.


Thanks Tony. If you using coolant that you want to know if it might be harmfull, get the simdut paper with it. Most of the product have been study for long term use. they do not have all the test done for some but you will have the ingredient list and you can start with it.

You can ask on the forum, i will try to answer questions or do some research if i don`t know the product. I do that kind of stuff for living, i am a CSO certified safety officer and OSHA 18001 auditor. just want to be helpfull on that wonderfull forum.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a very generous offer and is much appreciated...

That said, on a practical note with mist coolants, I find that taking the time to adjust the pressure and volume is time well spent.  I switched over to KoolMist-77 some time ago and never looked back.  By keeping the supply bottle off the floor and at a level close to the discharge nozzle, you can get by with very little pressure and get a very effective effect of less fine mist and more "small droplets".  Also, keeping the nozzle as close as safely possible to the part keeps all the spray on the part.  Yesterday, I cut several big pieces of 1095 on the lathe and after 3 hours of turning, I used about 2 liquid ounces of mixed solution and never once did I see a drop of it condense off and drip onto the machinery.  I was taking multiple heavy cuts and at no time did the part or insert get more than slightly warm to the touch.   With oil, those parts would have been "burn your fingers" hot.  The evaporative cooling effect is outstanding.

I looked at the MSDS for the product and as far as I can tell, it contains a very small amount of a synthetic lubricant and something which appears to be synthetic acetic acid (vinegar).  I have noticed that after a day of using this stuff, everything  (chucks, compound and crossfeed) should be sprayed down with a treatment of WD-40.   I have seen that a light surface rust will appear on untreated metal that sits in a damp environment for a couple days. The ways and other areas are so saturated with heavy oil, the koolmist has no effect on them.

I have no allergic issues from it and find it far, far easier to tolerate than being saturated with oils and smoke from oil burn off.  My wife/family are much happier since the garage/shop is attached (but no common vents) to the house.  I was developing a cough from all the oil smoke and it's gone away since switching to Kool-Mist.  It may not be right for everyone of course but, I like it a whole lot.


Ray





Westazur said:


> Thanks Tony. If you using coolant that you want to know if it might be harmfull, get the simdut paper with it. Most of the product have been study for long term use. they do not have all the test done for some but you will have the ingredient list and you can start with it.
> 
> You can ask on the forum, i will try to answer questions or do some research if i don`t know the product. I do that kind of stuff for living, i am a CSO certified safety officer and OSHA 18001 auditor. just want to be helpfull on that wonderfull forum.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tech Cool*

We use a coolant called Tech Cool, at 3% concentration for most operations including mills and surface grinders.  If you use a flood system or mist system, then consider how the coolant will go sour if you let it sit.  Many of the water/oil coolants grow bacteria so if you only use it occasionally, mix what you need and throw out when it starts to smell.  Tim


----------



## geotek (Aug 26, 2013)

I recently bought a Trico Microdrop coolant system for my CNC Router.  I've been machining and engraving electronic panels on the machine and it has been working out very well.  CNC routers typically use an MDF spoilboard, so you don't want to use anything that is water based.  The microdrop uses such a tiny amount of coolant that it doesn't make any kind of mess.  The air does most of the cooling, the fluid provides lubrication and anti-weld for easy chip removal.  I use the synthetic coolant, there is also a vegetable based coolant, but it my experience I find the vegetable based coolants leave a brown sticky residue behind.
I'm machining 6061-T6 and soft (gummy) extrusions at 12,000 RPM, and the surface finish is great.

- - - Updated - - -

I've seen a couple references to using WD-40 as a coolant, really?  In my experience, machines that I have seen where operators were using WD-40, the machine parts were covered with a wax residue with rust forming underneath.  They are hard to clean up.  I would never recommend WD-40 as a coolant.  I do like to use WD-40 as a cleaner on the painted surfaces, but I wipe it off right away.  WD-40 is a mixture of solvents, very light oil, and a wax.  The wax left behind actually traps moisture and holds it on the machine.


----------

